# 'freebsd-update -r 7.1-RELEASE upgrade' in jail



## noobster (Feb 7, 2009)

I always use freebsd-update to update my jails. Now I've upgraded my host system to FreeBSD 7.1, but my jails are still 7.0. Is it possible to run 'freebsd-update -r 7.1-RELEASE upgrade' in my jails to upgrade them to 7.1? Thanks in advance.


----------



## noobster (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, I've tried running it in a jail, but it said that it couldn't upgrade to 7.1 because it's already 7.1 (the kernel is already upgraded). Is there any way around this issue?


----------



## robertclemens (Feb 9, 2009)

That is the incorrect way to update your jail.

If you use ezjail, it makes everything so simple it's almost a joke.

If you do not use ezjail then you need to understand a bit more about the jail process.

Here is a very shortened version of what you would do:
1) Hopefully you have csup the src-all branch for /usr/src.
2) Goto /usr/src. Hopefully this is already done. make buildkernel, makebuildworld, and the installation therein.
3) Now before you clean anything up. Stop the jail and do:
     make installworld DESTDIR=/home/jails/myjail

Step #3 is basically the part you aren't understanding is what my assumption is. You do not do anything with a kernel inside a jail as it does not utilize a seperate kernel from the host system. 

This is not a complete howto for what you are doing because I do not know what you are doing.

You need to read up more:
http://www.section6.net/wiki/index.php/Creating_a_FreeBSD_Jail

Hope that helps!


----------



## anomie (Feb 9, 2009)

@noobster: I agree that you do _not_ want to be trying to perform a binary update/upgrade of the base system within a jail. 

ezjail (which I haven't used, but is explained above) is one option. Another option is to run through the regular "rebuild world" procedure on the host system, and then follow something like the approach I documented here: http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1887


----------



## noobster (Feb 10, 2009)

I actually was hoping it would be possible to binary upgrade a jail, just as I always binary update it (you have to edit the configuration file to not make it update the kernel). Apparently, that is not (yet) possible and it is easy to do from source so I just did that. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jgh@ (Feb 28, 2010)

I've done the upgrading of jails with ezjail and it works great. 

The only difference for me is that I've built an internal release engineering process. With a internal release, customized or not, it is very easy to streamline the upgrade process.

In using the native 'make release' process, it will not only create bootable and installable FreeBSD ISO's (possibly modified), and also create the 'ftp' hierarchy. If you place the ftp hierarchy on an internal ftp server, you can just point your ezjail-admin to that ftp server and have it do the work for you.

So when there is a patch release, patch the source code. Build the ISOs, and push your ftp source, and update your jails.


----------

